# HELP - How many carbs????



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Im always getting mixed reviews regarding carbs etc.

I have built a good muscle base since I have been training, which is 2 1/2 years now. I am looking at cutting it back so I can get more defined and ready for some photo shoots.

I am currently 5' 4"/5" ish and weigh 130lb (60Kg). I am looking for that cut look.

My diet is pretty clean and always is in the week. However when Saturday night comes it all goes to pot and carries on into Sunday!

This is a typical day at the moment.

8AM - 45 mins Cardio

9.30AM - porridge with raisins

11.30AM - protein shake

Fruit

1.00PM - Chicken breast

Jacket Potato

3.00PM - same as above

5.00PM - protein shake

Fruit

7.00Pm weight train

8.30/9PM - Steak

Salad

poached eggs

Sometimes I skip the 3pm meal as I have really lost my appetite - dont know why. I have been fine before.

My problem is I am not seeming to change the way I look at all in the past 4 months.

I did do an 8 week course of anavar in October and November and got some good gains. Such as my arms filled out and my legs slightly.

But I need to get my waist down and get some more definition going on! I have just started taking creatine also and am going to continue throughout. Only half a teaspoon each day.

Not sure if Im having too many carbs, enough protein??? Bearing in mind I dont have the biggest of appetities.

Any suggestions???


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sure,

Cardio in the morning, good job.

porridge and a protein in the morning, eggs or even whey powder in the porridge. If you add the whey, you should add a fat like butter or fish oils (caps).

11.30AM - protein shake

Fruit add a fat here like avacado, olives, nuts.....fish oils.....not all but pick one

I would start dropping the potato and add a vegetable here, this will help because of the lower GI of the vegetable and all the benefits of natural fibers, minerals and vitamins. Could add green beans, broccolli, cauldiflower (sp), etc.

I would keep the protein, carbs and fats together as this will slow down absorption and not spike blood sugars.

Stay away from the highly processed foods, sugars and hydrogenated oils.

Also, you can add a good EFA fat like the stuff in fish oils and have some nice soft skin as a side effect (good thing).

I hade great success with the zone diet 40/30/30

But some guys do something like 33/33/33

And some even do Atkins for like 21 days and drop alot of weight.

Personal preffrence really.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

9.30AM - porridge with raisins Need protein.

11.30AM - protein shake Fruit Food would be better IMO

1.00PM - Chicken breast Jacket Potato Swap the potato for a green veggie

3.00PM - same as above

5.00PM - protein shake Fruit Food would be better, save the shake for after your workout. This meal you can have more carbs for your workout. Maybe even a brown rice or you could actaully have your potato now.

7.00Pm weight train Now have that protein drink right after your weights.

8.30/9PM - Steak

Salad

poached eggs This is ok.

Does this help?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

here is my tuppence worth..

8AM - 45 mins Cardio

9.30AM - porridge with raisins + Whey protein shake

11.30AM - protein shake + 1Tbsp Peanut butter

1.00PM - Chicken breast + Rice(Brown) or Low carb Pasta

3.00PM - same as above

5.00PM - protein shake + 1Tbsp Peanut butter

7.00Pm weight train

PWO-1 banana

8.30/9PM - Steak, Salad, poached eggs

i would have 1 fish oil capsule with each meal plus 5g glutimine b4 morning cardio and after training...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What no vegetables?

That peanut butter better be the natural stuff with no trans-fats or hydrogenated oils.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is the only type i use in fact i get it in 1kg tubs from a health shop and all it says under ingrediants is Peanuts.....

Veg is a personel thing mate to be honest i can only stomach veg some days others i can't even look at them....

the brown rice or low carb pasta is a good alternative to plain old Spuds especially if you put a Tbsp of Garlic infused Olive oil on after they are cooked...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You are correct actually Pscarb. The fastest way to loose is on those shakes. 

Very controled. To easy.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

or just fast.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have just read a study in MD where a University took several studies on the use of MRP's for fat loss and they found that even if you replace one meal with a decent MRP you will loss fat/weight better and keep it off in the long run....exactly what i have been saying...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

add some eggs in there too much goodness to leave out imo


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks to you all for adding your input.

I think I will try and stick to Pscarb's plan. I will probably add a few more veggies though in the meals.

What brand is this low carb pasta as I dont think I have ever seen this in the shops.?????

I cannot stand brown rice, it makes me gag!!!! YUK!

however Im not a fan of peanut butter either - any alternatives???


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Lauren said:


> Thanks to you all for adding your input.
> 
> I think I will try and stick to Pscarb's plan. I will probably add a few more veggies though in the meals.
> 
> ...


Why dont you just tell us what you like then.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> i have just read a study in MD where a University took several studies on the use of MRP's for fat loss and they found that even if you replace one meal with a decent MRP you will loss fat/weight better and keep it off in the long run....exactly what i have been saying...


Don't beleive a word printed in that magazine, go read the actual study for yourself. (It is a fun reading mag though its full of BS







)

BUT you are correct, it showed that when people took an everyday poor diet with too many calories and too much carbs & fat, they replaced the meal with a high protein MRP and were able to loose the weight (fat) and able to keep it off.

Touche'


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I will probably add in almond nuts as I can stand them no worries.

Will let u all know how it goes!

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Rob you are saying Muscular development is full of bulls$%^ i have to disagree in the past i have checked the refrences they have pritned and they have all come up trumps....it is the only mag i will buy now though...

Lauren

the pasta i am refering to is the carb options type you can get it in either Asda or Sainsbury's per 50g it has 17g Carbs(no sugar) and 14g protein although this is 2nd grade protein from wheat...

do you like oily fish if so you could add a tin of Mackeral with your 1st MRP you can get skinless/boneless in tomato sauce very nice......full of good fats..


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

yes Paul I am saying that exactly

read the articles and almost half are ghost written now (always have been) so that bodybuilder you think that is telling you advice is most likely just a pencil neck at a desk and making up crap. (It sells right?)

as far as the studies they twist them a bit here and there to get what they want (but we all do that, only they twist them too far sometimes which is quite normal for a bodybuilding magazine aka its feel like deca LOL) hence I said go read the actual studies. (In this particular case you were right the mrp's did help them as you said, but the trick was they were eating bad to start and the results were not as good as they could have gotten another way BUT they did get the result, yes)

BUT MD is the most entertaining of the bunch at the moment and a good read. Just take it all with a grain(several) of salt.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I really feel that leaving out the fruits and vegetables from the diet you are cheating yourself of vital nutrients like but not limited to:

Fibers, both soluble and non soluble this is important for cardiovascular health and a healthy colon.

Vitamin and mineral rich foods, which support everything from muscle constriction to immune support.

Polyphenols, for their role in the prevention of degenerative diseases such as cancer and cardiovascular diseases.

Phytonutrients, which include Carotenoids, Flavonoids (Polyphenols) including Isoflavones (Phytoestrogens), Inositol Phosphates, Lignans, Isothiocyanates and Indoles, Phenols and Cyclic Compounds, Saponins, Sulfides and Thiols, Terpenes.

Enzymes, One of the most common health problems in North America today is poor digestion. There are several reasons for poor digestion, but the two biggest reasons are the inability of your body to produce enough enzymes, and the lack of digestive enzymes in the food that you eat.

Essential Fatty Acids (EFA's), none in MRE's last I checked.......Here is a list of defeciency symptoms:

Eczema-like skin eruptions

Loss of hair

Liver degeneration

Behavioral disturbances

Kidney degeneration

Excessive sweating accompanied by thirst

Drying up of glands

Susceptibility to infections

Failure of wound healing

Sterility in males

Miscarriage in females

Arthritis-like conditions

Heart and circulatory problems

Growth retardation

What about frendly Bacteria? Oh, that's right they dont have those in MRE's either.

Often refered to as intestinal flora, probiotics, frendly bacteria.

Benefits:

Help destroy putrefactive bacteria (the "bad" bacteria) within the lower tract

Help remove toxins from the lower tract and disable possibly carcinogenic bacteria

Help normalize intestinal pH

Help repair damage to the digestive tract

You don't get this in MRP's. 

These things are vital for good health and by taking the easy road and cracking a bar or mixing a drink, you are cheating yourself of a healthy meal.

Many things in nature occur for a reason and science cant mimic it nor imitate it. When you isolate natures buffers out of the picture you are looking for problems.

If you eat those fast food MRE's and such then you have to supplement other things in your diet to make up the void.

Sure you can live a normal life but when most people get sick, they look for a diet that will help this or that.

Hey, damage already done at this point.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Just want to say you guys are amazing! I have learned so much from this forum, a few months ago I had no clue about insulin and fat storage etc, these are basic things that the general public simply have no idea about.

I was talking to my Nan the other night and she had read an article in her newspaper about healthy diet and she was saying things like: "and you should eat salad cream not mayonase, apparently mayo is very bad" & "did you know that tomato sauce contains lots of sugar" This was all news to her, Its really scary to think she (and a million others) did not already know that!

IMO basic things like how to read a nutritional information labels should be taught in school to everyone.

It's like the whole fatties suing McDonalds thing, I thought they were just trying to scam some money out of them (i mean how can anyone not know mcdonalds is high calorie) but I am starting to think maybe people really are that dumb! No the UK and US are facing massive obesity problems


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Simple problem.

Its just the body's responce to food.

Certain foods should be avoided altogether and some of these foods people just pound down like it was good or something.

Food is really like a drug.


----------



## supafly (Jan 23, 2005)

Where do you get your chicken breasts from? i tried my local supermarket and its mostly processed stuff like Bernard Mathews. And its pretty expensive.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

supafly said:


> Where do you get your chicken breasts from? i tried my local supermarket and its mostly processed stuff like Bernard Mathews. And its pretty expensive.


Try your local butchers or a farm shop.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I usually buy mine from Costco in Watford - dead cheap. You can get 8-10 very large chicken breasts for about £8.00 I think.

If I can't get there I get them from Tescos - frozen packs (the healthy living ones) U get about 6-8 for about £5 I believe. Some are quite small tho! But they will do when your out of luck with everywhere else.

Other than that your local butcher should be able to do a real good deal.

We went to our one a few months ago and said we were going to be buying regularly in bulk from him and he did us a really good deal. Plus they are a lot larger breasts than the ones u get from supermarkets.


----------

